# Champ doing some training



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Last Sunday I took Champ out for some bird contacts. I got some quail and just let him run to see how he would do. I was very happy with how he did and he is showing some good promise at 15 weeks of age. Here are a few pictures.


















After a few hours I took him back to the fields with my other two V's to see if we could find any more birds. Nittany and Blitz found some quail and Champ wasn't too far behind.



































I'm looking forward to a lot of good times with this pup!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

bw - I love this - I try 2 get my pups broke 2 birds @ 9-10wks - broke 2 gun & birds the next wk - U you R lucky 2 have a mentor in the field with him !!!!! V's R GUN DOGS !!!!!! it is never 2 early 2 train them 4 what they were bred 4 - when you do it RIGHT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They say it takes birds to make a birddog, and you have a nice looking group of birddogs.
Thank you for posting the pictures, I always enjoy seeing Vs in the field.


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comments.

Sunday was another day to work with Champ. I added the gun today and Champ eventually started to pick up the bird to carry around. His points are getting more stylish (at least I think so) and things are going well.


----------

